# Eating While Driving as a Driver



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking. 

On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.

They proceed to eat their food while driving and even spilled their drink IN THEIR OWN car while driving. When they spilled their drink the driver took their eyes off the road and started to drift into another lane. 

When we got to the 'Park N Ride' they asked me which car was mine and I just said "That one with the Uber stickers in it".

2,500+ rides and a 4.87 rating. 

Would any of you even remotely consider eating while driving? I have snacked while stationary, but never in motion. I wouldn't even dream of it with a passenger. I don't even drink my water while on a ride.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Not with a pax in the car....1 star....8>)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ya that was pretty bad.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I’ll take a drink from either my hot or cold cup, but never a bite of food with a pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


Not with a passenger in car !

Now i will say
Getting Hot Food is a garunteed way to get a Ping !
Every Time !
Food goes under seat.
Out of sight !


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Hope you dont get the cleaning fee from the spilled drink


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Hope you dont get the cleaning fee from the spilled drink


That would be Rotten.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Not with a passenger in car !
> 
> Now i will say
> Getting Hot Food is a garunteed way to get a Ping !
> ...


EVERY time!!!...or getting gas


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chris.nella2 said:


> EVERY time!!!...or getting gas


You could be sitting for an hour.
Get food.
Ping !


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I dont eat in my car even without pax. If I go drive thru late at night, I park and eat outside. Allows to stretch the legs and keeps the car from smelling like food.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont eat in my car even without pax. If I go drive thru late at night, I park and eat outside. Allows to stretch the legs and keeps the car from smelling like food.


Too much risk of being robbed.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I'm always taking sips from my coffee cup. If you want me to drive you to the airport at 3:45 am, you're better off seeing me take sips from my cup rather than the alternative. I always keep my eyes on the road though.

But I would never eat with pax in the car. Furthermore I never eat anything pungent in the car at all. Anything with onions for example. Lose an onion in your car, it will stink something terrible until you find that sucker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> I'm always taking sips from my coffee cup. If you want me to drive you to the airport at 3:45 am, your better off seeing me take sips from my cup rather than the alternative. But I would never eat with pax in the car. Furthermore I never eat anything pungent in the car at all. Anything with onions for example. Lose an onion in your car, it will stink something terrible until you find that sucker.


Oh i ride with a 48 oz drink in center console. No eating in front of passengers though.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh i ride with a 48 oz drink in center console. No eating in front of passengers though.


Same. I don't have to look to get my coffee cup or replace it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh i ride with a 48 oz drink in center console. No eating in front of passengers though.


My little SUV wouldn't run...

Without a fresh polar pop...

Plugged into the center console...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


I personally would not. However, I would not be so quick to judge this driver either. He/she may not have eaten for a while or may have had a medical need to eat at that time. Yes, I understand that it is up to the driver to go offline if that is the case. I would have given 5 stars and a generous tip.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I travel every couple months to visit family. My last trip as a passenger had my Uber driver stop halfway to fill up his gas tank. He also held his cell phone in his right hand the entire trip.

Dude got 1 star and earned it. I'd never eaten with a pax in the car. That's pretty awful for all the reasons OP mentioned. Luckily, drivers like that can get booted, whereas if we were still in a taxi economy, terrible drivers would continue to be terrible.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Never with a pax in the car.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Never with pax! I have a drink that I will sip IF I need to due to a dry throat otherwise I don't even sip that except between rides.

If I need to eat a meal (not snacks) I turn the app off. Snacks you can put away when you pull up.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I have second hand embarrassment for this Driver. I would never eat with a pax in the car. I only sip a drink if I’m super tired and need caffeine from coffee or energy drink.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I always have a water or coffee in my car and a protein bar hidden in the console.

I will sip on the drink and snack if I need to while waiting for pax to saunter out. 

I don’t eat or drink in front of pax. They’re like children, if they see me do that then they will want to as well.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Not with a pax in the car....1 star....8>)


I'm with Rakos on this one. I don't eat in front of a pax.

If I'm working on a sandwich when I get the ping. I shove it back into the sandwich bag and put it into my cooler bag before I arrive at the pickup.

Christine


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

There were at least two times when I had just ordered a to go breakfast meal from the McDonalds Classic on the west side of Madison...only to get a ping. I just shoved the bag into my trunk to keep the aroma down and picked up the pax.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


It is mid night, if you have no problem
With it, then no problem . He did ask, if that was ok.He probably did not have time to eat , and working late to put food on the table.

Driving - he needs to pay more attention to the road ... I would give him a 3, for the driving, but if driving was ok, then 4 or 5


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No eating in front of customers !
Unless
You brought enough for Everyone !
RESOLVED !


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No eating in front of customers !
> Unless
> You brought enough for Everyone !
> RESOLVED !


Ha! Told the same thing to this lady the other night as she lugged around a NY style box of pizza in my car. Asked if she could nibble a slice and quickly told her no nibbling unless she brought enough for everyone to nibble. She handed me a slice and was probably one of the few times I've let people eat in my car. What started as a smart comment ended in me being fed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bet it was Good too !
Surprise Pizza is the Best !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Late night different... more dangerous 
Passengers should know that you are doing them a big favor.. 
morning passengers act way differently than night passengers, so two sets of rules


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I love these clown azz driver stories, my god.. they are the best. These people are the future of Uber as we age out and get better jobs LOL


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I only eat what can be consumed with one hand and doesn't make a mess. Jerky, seeds, nuts, fruit and whatever Frosty beverages go into my Starbucks cup. If I drop any of it, simple clean up. It is better and safer to take time to enjoy an actual meal and time off the road.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Thank you for the responses everyone. I wasn't expecting this to be so popular. 

As I said in the original post, I was skeptical but I wasn't trying to block the guy for getting something in his stomach. I wasn't necessarily judging, I just never considered it. This also wasn't a rural area where you are getting a snack with the slight chance of ride. This was a major city on a Saturday night.

As for what he ate since that seems to have come up - it was a sandwich (sub, hoagie style) and a muffin. The drink he spilled was a fountain drink that went onto him, the console, and the drivers side. It was during this distraction that he began to drift lanes and I had to say something since we were slowing down on an interstate and blindly going into other lanes.

Everyone is entitled to eat. As I mentioned in the original post I've snacked and eaten while out for driving. But never behind the wheel, in motion, with passengers in my car. Especially when there is the full on deli paper in your lap.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

The complete lack of professionalism by some drivers astounds me. You should never eat while driving a passenger. 

Sipping water or coffee at a red light is ok though.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'll do it when i'm going TO a passenger but never once they are in the car.

"Is that a sandwhich?"

"Yes but i put it down when i accepted your fare"

"But you were chewing when you rolled up"


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> I'll take a drink from either my hot or cold cup, but never a bite of food with a pax.


Unless they're on an endless phone call then I'll enthusiastically chew gum.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Drinking fluids to slow a cough is recommended.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

When driving in the morning I have a stainless steel coffee mug that I'll drink from but I find eating in the car rude.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


A few times lately, when I had no warning that it was going to be a 45 + minute trip and it was after 12 and I had not eaten anything all day, I'll take out half of a bagel with cream cheese before we leave the Pax's home. I do apologize but explain it is safer for both of us.

Of course, in the old days, like a month ago, I would have been forewarned that it was going to be a 45+ min ride and would have eaten on the way to pick up the rider.....


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> The complete lack of professionalism by some drivers astounds me. You should never eat while driving a passenger.
> 
> Sipping water or coffee at a red light is ok though.


Professionals don't have to work 12/7 to make a living.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I would not eat with pax in car but might take a sip or two of water if long ride


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I will drink, but rarely eat with pax in car unless I'm very hungry, and even then only simple stuff. I drive a stick shift though, which makes eating while driving more tricky.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Drink? Yes.
Eating? No.
If I'm eating my sandwich when I get a ping, I put it back in the Tupperware before I get to the pickup.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I might sip a drink with a passenger in the car while driving without asking. I won't eat a meal with them in the car at all. However I learned how to eat and drive a long time ago. Look out the windshield while you eat and you're fine.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> The complete lack of professionalism by some drivers astounds me. You should never eat while driving a passenger.
> 
> Sipping water or coffee at a red light is ok though.


Not so crazy when you consider drivers have peed in cups with riders in the car.

But yea, I would never.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Never have eaten and only drink when I’m stopped at a light or in traffic


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Would any of you even remotely consider eating while driving?


Nope. Never.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Another example of the type of people that drive for Uber now.

I won't even take a sip of coffee while I am driving, due to getting flagged by the pax/Uber for something.

Seriously, the guy couldn't have waited 10-15 minutes to slam his grub?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


?????????????????????????????? ok pal, you have too much time on your hands,you gave him the OK, leave it at that,jmo


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Thank you for the responses everyone. I wasn't expecting this to be so popular.
> 
> As I said in the original post, I was skeptical but I wasn't trying to block the guy for getting something in his stomach. I wasn't necessarily judging, I just never considered it. This also wasn't a rural area where you are getting a snack with the slight chance of ride. This was a major city on a Saturday night.
> 
> ...


When he stared drifting you should have offered to take the wheel for him while he cleaned the drink up. If he's slowing down "please give it more gas or we are going to get rear ended and die in a fireball". This of course assumes you were in front passenger seat.

I see absolutely no problem as a general principle if he asks permission and you agree.


----------



## buzzoven (Aug 2, 2018)

Rakos said:


> My little SUV wouldn't run...
> 
> Without a fresh polar pop...
> 
> ...


Whoa. That's rad.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Not with a passenger in car !
> 
> Now i will say
> Getting Hot Food is a garunteed way to get a Ping !
> ...





chris.nella2 said:


> EVERY time!!!...or getting gas


Or if you have to take a shit.



tohunt4me said:


> No eating in front of customers !
> Unless
> You brought enough for Everyone !
> RESOLVED !


You got a lot rues for yourself.At .85 cent a hour they need to be glad someone pick them up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> You got a lot rues for yourself.At .85 cent a hour they need to be glad someone pick them up.


If someone was giving me a free ride and they ate during that free ride I would be upset.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


I'd take a sip of bottled water while at a stop light. I'd also have a cough drop, gum or mint while at a stop light. That's about it


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Its interesting that some people have said no eating but drinking is OK when it was drinking that caused him to slow down and drift. It should be no eating ever and no drinking from a fountain drink. You get 1 of those large or extra large fountain drinks that your hand can barely fit around, you lose your grip, spill and swerve. The smell of food will happen even when a pax just came from a restaurant and have their leftovers. Everyone should have vent clip on air fresheners and that will knock out the smell quickly. I get told at least 3 times every time I drive that my car smells really good.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

N


BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


No way


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Anthonydag said:


> Professionals don't have to work 12/7 to make a living.


Really depends on the territory.... driving in the boondocks or the hills of Vermont and New Hampshire has got to be vastly different than driving in Westchester, New York or Portland Oregon.


----------



## buzzoven (Aug 2, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nope. Never.


Man, that's ingenious. I love how she used that rolling tray as a "food tray." Sigh, the things that people c0me up with these days...


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> I'm always taking sips from my coffee cup. If you want me to drive you to the airport at 3:45 am, you're better off seeing me take sips from my cup rather than the alternative. I always keep my eyes on the road though.
> 
> But I would never eat with pax in the car. Furthermore I never eat anything pungent in the car at all. Anything with onions for example. Lose an onion in your car, it will stink something terrible until you find that sucker.


Very much agree with this one. Not about to be eating a meal with pax in the car while driving, but I'm gonna be sipping coffee throughout the shift. I have a covered coffee mug that doesn't spill, and I don't take my eyes off the road for anything.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> Or if you have to take a shit.


Why on earth would you take one??


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Coffee/Tea/Water = Good.
Solid Food = Not Good.

(Sometimes, but very rarely, I have some potato chips or cured meats in the car, but they are hidden away in tupperware until PAX have exitted the vehicle. They get hidden back away if I get a ping).


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BikingBob said:


> Would any of you even remotely consider eating while driving? I have snacked while stationary, but never in motion. I wouldn't even dream of it with a passenger. I don't even drink my water while on a ride.


I never ate in the car as a cab driver. However, I saw one of my brother drivers get into his cab with a bucket from the Colonel and a 72 ounce beverage from 7-11.

The driver was well above the 400 pound mark, so of course he was squeezed into one of YC's few Olds Ciera vehicles instead of the full sized Chevy Caprice "bathtub model" cabs.

With all the gas passing going on in that cab, during an age where most passengers smoked during the ride, I am surprised he never had a fire.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

Usually NO. But sometimes when waiting at the Airport I may have a few bites left before picking up the rider. But usually the food is gone pretty quick after picking up the rider. If you're trying to eat a salad with a Fork. No. But a cookie or two. Not a big deal.


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Really depends on the territory.... driving in the boondocks or the hills of Vermont and New Hampshire has got to be vastly different than driving in Westchester, New York or Portland Oregon.


Im in Portland lol.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

No


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

No, you got to tell them “no eating in my car” if they asked you whether they can snack on something.

Then, take out your sandwich and start eating


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

There's nothing wrong with eating while driving inherently. It's more so what you're eating and how you're eating it.

Like I only eat snack based foods while I'm driving. Like something that requires almost no real release from the steering like a granola, protein bar or trail mix. People who are eating huge subway or firehouse sandwiches while they're driving is stupid. Anyone who's busting out homemade tupperware meals or eating chinese carryout while driving deserves to spill everything on themselves and hopefully doesn't hurt anyone.

Drinking shouldn't really be a problem unless they're drinking one of those Big Gulp/Large 64oz Checkers sodas. The weight of those drinks are prone to toppling over especially if you are getting jolted with the sugar rush, in traffic and barely keeping your other hand on the wheel. Usually I am drinking water or unsweetened pure leaf lemon/green tea. Things with a short enough top that if you do spill you won't be making an indoor puddle with your drink.

Luckily my new car has pleather seats so if anything does spill as long as it doesn't get on the floor carpet not a huge deal.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

I drink water or coffee all the time but I would never eat.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Again, thank you to everyone who has chimed in on this! I really do appreciate it.

It's certainly a gray area. As 1974toyota pointed out I did say that I didn't mind, but I am also not really judging too harshly here on this driver. I was just surprised by the full deli paper type sandwich.

But I see the general Pro-snacking population all agree on clean snacking. Finger stuff or light food. Nothing like the 6 or 9 inch breakfast sub he got.

As for the Anti-snacking some say professionalism and the invitation for others to eat in their car.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah eating 6 to 9 inch sub is basically the equivalent of being one of those Uber drivers that is holding the phone on speaker in one hand while casually driving with the other hand. Just way too much effort and potential to spill stuff. If the driver is that pressed to make money that they can stop to eat a meal then they need to look at another job. You shouldn't have to be hustling so hard that stopping before eating complete meals is an issue.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

So unprofessional. Lord, it makes ya wonder.

I sip on my beer. But wouldn't think of even snacking with some one in the car as a paying passenger.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I have eaten while driving with a pax but its rare that I do. I have zero problem with a driver eating. Pax pays us peanuts so if it's not a black car then who cares if you eat or not.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Coffee/Tea/Water = Good.
> Solid Food = Not Good.
> 
> (Sometimes, but very rarely, I have some potato chips or cured meats in the car, but they are hidden away in tupperware until PAX have exitted the vehicle. They get hidden back away if I get a ping).


Cured meats? Is that Canadian for beef jerky?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL

Caribou on steek


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah eating 6 to 9 inch sub is basically the equivalent of being one of those Uber drivers that is holding the phone on speaker in one hand while casually driving with the other hand. Just way too much effort and potential to spill stuff. If the driver is that pressed to make money that they can stop to eat a meal then they need to look at another job. You shouldn't have to be hustling so hard that stopping before eating complete meals is an issue.


FOMO is real


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I eat while driving but not with pax.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Jtdub said:


> Cured meats? Is that Canadian for beef jerky?


No. It is _European_ for beef jerky.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

I used to do this. Two things led me to stop:

1. The 20lbs I gained last year, if I want to eat I need to leave the car is the deal I tried to make with myself.
2. The laziness of also not wanting to clean up the inevitable mess of crumbs and such.


----------



## Moderndriver (Oct 4, 2017)

I did snack on malted chocolate balls on a gruelling slow 2 hour freeway drive this week. I was fighting sleepiness and the snacking was the only thing that woke me up. It was either eat or crash, basically. I offered my young passenger some so I wasn't rude. It's all in how you handle it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

jazzapt said:


> I'm always taking sips from my coffee cup. If you want me to drive you to the airport at 3:45 am, you're better off seeing me take sips from my cup rather than the alternative. I always keep my eyes on the road though.
> 
> But I would never eat with pax in the car. Furthermore I never eat anything pungent in the car at all. Anything with onions for example. Lose an onion in your car, it will stink something terrible until you find that sucker.


Totally agree regarding the caffeine fix.

You speak with some authority about losing your onions!


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

I’ll hold a big gulp in one hand and shove a chili dog with onions into my mouth with the other. Thighs are great for steering. Lol
Seriously- I never eat or drink while driving passengers. To do so is to invite mayhem and it’s also very rude to consume food without offering.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a Yeti that has something cold in it and sip from it but I never eat in the car. I use that as an excuse to take a break, go into some place to get out of that seat, stretch my legs, use the restroom... Driving is part part time for me so I don't need to be on the road all the time. YMMV,

IMO, the driver was unprofessional for even asking to eat.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


I would definitely avoid anything messy. So, no BBQ pork ribs while driving pax. I don't think the Pax would appreciate the bib that I am wearing. LOL.


----------



## Jimslaid (Jun 7, 2018)

Always a drink for me. I never eat while driving period.


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Nope. Just gum. Won't even drink unless I have a tickle that's making me cough. 

Also, if I'm getting close on fuel, I'll call the ping right away and ask if I have time to fill up before I pick them up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jimslaid said:


> Always a drink for me.


I start drinking water as soon as I start driving. With the A/C blowing all the time, it's easy to get dehydrated.

C


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I start drinking water as soon as I start driving. With the A/C blowing all the time, it's easy to get dehydrated.
> 
> C


I didn't know that was a thing. Thanks Christine.

"A common *cause* of *dehydration* in the modern workplace is *air conditioning*, which *causes* a low water content in the atmosphere, leading to increased water loss from the lungs and through the skin. A lack of adequate hydration at work *can cause *symptoms such as tiredness, loss of concentration and headaches."

https://www.google.com/search?q=deh.....69i57j0l5.6274j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I never drink or eat anything while doing rideshare. I have rarely had any rider eat or drink in my vehicle, and for the few times I did, there was no mess or residue.

On long trips alone, I have a fondness for red licorice... but it is not good for me because I have diabetes. So it is a rare treat.


----------



## fumbl3 (May 11, 2018)

Hagong said:


> I'd take a sip of bottled water while at a stop light. I'd also have a cough drop, gum or mint while at a stop light. That's about it


Yep, I also don't want any extra trash or utensils. I hydrate a few hours before I start, then its just sipping water and breath mints. I've found that by basically fasting for the duration of your Uber/Lyft shift - your sense of smell seems to increase sensitivity. I noticed that I could pretty much tell where the person ate at the food court, or of course the brewery smell you can pick up wafting in before when it gets later. Oh and somkers, boy howdy do they reek. I use to be a smoker a decade ago, and always thought no one could smell it or if they could it was just a little bit, heh.

Smelling food someone just ate doesn't make me sick but its put me off eating in the car. If I get pretty hungry and I feel my body needs something, offline and I'll grab a couple Dicks' burgers. Spend longer in line there, than it takes to eat it. I throw all the trash away at the place, and mint up before hitting the road. Fairly quick.

My final answer:
In the city, even non-event times/peak times, with the number of ants doing random things, lots of peds - not a good idea to eat and maintain situational awareness. Outside the city, eh... I guess I would be ok if the guy asked. Boss level: Stick shift drive on only one rear wheel on bald tires smoking while eating bbq while raining uphill into the sun.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> Its interesting that some people have said no eating but drinking is OK when it was drinking that caused him to slow down and drift. It should be no eating ever and no drinking from a fountain drink. You get 1 of those large or extra large fountain drinks that your hand can barely fit around, you lose your grip, spill and swerve. The smell of food will happen even when a pax just came from a restaurant and have their leftovers. Everyone should have vent clip on air fresheners and that will knock out the smell quickly. I get told at least 3 times every time I drive that my car smells really good.
> 
> View attachment 265473


Please enough with the clip on fresheners. I've taken too many Uber rides where the car smells like they spray febreeze in my face. Just clean the car!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

fumbl3 said:


> Yep, I also don't want any extra trash or utensils. I hydrate a few hours before I start, then its just sipping water and breath mints. I've found that by basically fasting for the duration of your Uber/Lyft shift - your sense of smell seems to increase sensitivity. I noticed that I could pretty much tell where the person ate at the food court, or of course the brewery smell you can pick up wafting in before when it gets later. Oh and somkers, boy howdy do they reek. I use to be a smoker a decade ago, and always thought no one could smell it or if they could it was just a little bit, heh.
> 
> Smelling food someone just ate doesn't make me sick but its put me off eating in the car. If I get pretty hungry and I feel my body needs something, offline and I'll grab a couple Dicks' burgers. Spend longer in line there, than it takes to eat it. I throw all the trash away at the place, and mint up before hitting the road. Fairly quick.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty smart approach.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

If it's a bad rider, I'll unwrap my durian sandwhich, otherwise I'll eat it outside


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

henrygates said:


> Please enough with the clip on fresheners. I've taken too many Uber rides where the car smells like they spray febreeze in my face. Just clean the car!


Cleaning the car has zero to do with the car smelling nice. There's a big difference between spray febreeze and vent clips. As I said above, I get told every time I drive by multiple passengers that my car smells really good, and its always clean, and maybe it also helps that its not a 10 year old POS. So yea, I'll keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

*Eating While Driving as a Driver*

I eat while driving as a passenger.


----------



## Mr. Sarcastic (Sep 28, 2018)

JaredJ said:


> I travel every couple months to visit family. My last trip as a passenger had my Uber driver stop halfway to fill up his gas tank. He also held his cell phone in his right hand the entire trip.
> 
> Dude got 1 star and earned it. I'd never eaten with a pax in the car. That's pretty awful for all the reasons OP mentioned. Luckily, drivers like that can get booted, whereas if we were still in a taxi economy, terrible drivers would continue to be terrible.


What did you think powered his car if it wasn't gas? I suppose he's supposed to have a full tank at all times, just IN CASE you decide you need a ride right now? He brings a $20,000-plus piece of equipment at your whim to go wherever you decide you want to go, at the precise moment that you decide to go &#8230; and you somehow feel good about rating him 1 star?


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Sarcastic said:


> What did you think powered his car if it wasn't gas? I suppose he's supposed to have a full tank at all times, just IN CASE you decide you need a ride right now? He brings a $20,000-plus piece of equipment at your whim to go wherever you decide you want to go, at the precise moment that you decide to go &#8230; and you somehow feel good about rating him 1 star?


I'd feel pretty good about 1-starring him too. Don't know about you but my car has a range of over 350 miles on a tank. You pulling in multiple 400+ mile trips or something? What's next, you want to pull over and take a nap too with pax waiting in the back seat?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *Eating While Driving as a Driver*
> 
> I eat while driving as a passenger.


A, that was funny. And 2, LoL


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> Cleaning the car has zero to do with the car smelling nice. There's a big difference between spray febreeze and vent clips. As I said above, I get told every time I drive by multiple passengers that my car smells really good, and its always clean, and maybe it also helps that its not a 10 year old POS. So yea, I'll keep doing what I'm doing.


Wow.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I fill up my gas tank each evening before going home.
I am asleep before 10 PM. My alarm clock wakes me up at 3 AM - altho sometimes I sleep right through it...
I have a bottle of Ensure, Boost, or Atkins for breakfast, along with 2 large mugs of very strong black tea.
I generally bring a semi frozen can of Red Bull to drink while I am on the road from 5AM til about noon.
Around 12 noon I will stop at a corporate campus, turn off my car and get out. I will stagger a bit but then take a 20 minute walk around the campus... the person who designed the place incorporated walking paths for the employees...
Often after 12 noon one or more corporate park employees needs an Uber to one of the New York Airports, or to Bradley in Windsor Locks...
That after lunch airport ride is often the last of my work-day. Sometimes though it seems that calls for an Uber driver are non-stop and I will push myself to Uber until nightfall.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Drinks yay. Food while driving ,nay.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> I fill up my gas tank each evening before going home.
> I am asleep before 10 PM. My alarm clock wakes me up at 3 AM - altho sometimes I sleep right through it...
> I have a bottle of Ensure, Boost, or Atkins for breakfast, along with 2 large mugs of very strong black tea.
> I generally bring a semi frozen can of Red Bull to drink while I am on the road from 5AM til about noon.
> ...


What I don't get is who would play you in the movie? Tom Cruise or Daniel Craig?

Cruise - [Screeches to a tyre-smoking stop]"La Guardia by five? It's a long shot, but it just might work"

Craig - [Pulls to a stop in a dignified manner] "Driver. Rideshare driver"

Bond has much better cars; some with an ejector seat, so quite frankly he is the better choice for rideshare. Although either one could handle non-stop calls and push himself until nightfall; as long as he's in bed by 10.


----------



## Courtney M (Sep 19, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What I don't get is who would play you in the movie? Tom Cruise or Daniel Craig?
> 
> Cruise - [Screeches to a tyre-smoking stop]"La Guardia by five? It's a long shot, but it just might work"
> 
> ...


#########################################################################################


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> #########################################################################################


Is this some kind of joke? Jason Statham falls in love with his first pax in the very first Transporter movie. It says very clearly in Uber's Terms and Conditions:

_"As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct between drivers and riders, no matter what".
_
He also did not take the rider to the intended destination, which would have resulted in a sub-optimal experience, lower ratings and possible deactivation.
_
_


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


4.87 and its likely he has done this before. Doesn't seem to me riders really care, except for the ones who think they hired a towncar at trash rates. Can't tell me rates are high enough if this driver doesn't have 10 minutes to chomp down on some food.

Sounds to me, you are just looking for an excuse to not tip. #getoveryourself.

OMG he spilled a drink. Who cares. Did he get into a car accident? This dude is only human just like you and me. Have you never spilled a drink? Really?

P.S. I personally don't eat in front of pax, just my preference.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> I worked this Friday and Saturday afternoon. But Saturday evening I parked at a 'Park N Ride' and took an Uber into the city to avoid paying for event parking.
> 
> On my return trip shortly after midnight - I had a pretty seasoned driver with over 2,500 rides get me. They didn't know I also drove but they asked me if I minded that they ate while they drove. As a driver I was skeptical; but I am also not trying to block them from getting power food in for a long night.
> 
> ...


Did you ask him if he has ever been on UP or not? With that many rides he should be able to come on here and defend himself for doing that..

Personally I don't eat when I have a Pax, I may take a sip of coffee or water but that's about it.


----------

